# C.C Patio del Ekeko... AREQUIPA Nunca visto



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*El Patio del ekeko es * un novedoso centro de comercio, servicios, cultura y entretenimiento, ubicado en el corazón del centro histórico de la ciudad de Arequipa. 

Patio del Ekeko reune en un sobrio y bien diseñado local, resultado de una mezcla de arquitectura colonial y contemporánea, negocios de reconocido prestigio que ofrecen al mundo los mejores productos. 

Un lugar donde puede encontrar la amalgama de cultura, arte, música, información, servicios turísticos, artesanía y productos de primera necesidad. 

Un lugar para descansar, aprender e informarse y comprar con toda seguridad. 

Alguna fotos



















algunas tiendas

*ALPACA 111*










Alpaca 111, las fibras más finas del mundo de alpaca y vicuña al alcance de tus manos; con los mejores acabados y diseños

*ILARIA*










Finas y exclusivas piezas de plata trabajadas artística y artesanalmente con la famosa y milenaria maestría de los orfebres peruanos. Una colección diseñada por Ilaria.

*LA IBERICA * 










La más deliciosa tradición arequipeña, estos chocolates son exquisitamente preparadas desde hace 100 años y son sinónimo de calidad y excelencia.

*ARTESANIAS DEL EKEKO*










encontrará la más selecta y variada colección de renombrados artesanos de todas las regiones del Perú en un solo lugar.

Prendas de algodón, accesorios y souvenirs










puede llevarse una prenda en el mejor algodón peruano y souvenirs de recuerdo, todos exclusivamente diseñados para el Patio del Ekeko.

*Entre otras tiendas como Deco art, sombreros carrasco, Helena (chocolateria), Chocolates, Licores del Peru, Samsonite (maletas) * 

*Ademas cuenta con cinco pisos y demas*

*Cafetería CAPRICCIO,*










Haga un alto en su recorrido y disfrute de un aromático café acompañado de exquisitas tortas y platos ligeros cuidadosamente preparados.


*Bar * 










Nuestro bar lo atiende durante todo el día, y le ofrece un ambiente tranquilo y acogedor donde puede disfrutar de nuestras tradicionales bebidas.

*Café Internet * 










Comunicarse con los suyos es primordial para Ud.; Conéctese al mundo en nuestras cabinas de Internet, con la mayor rapidez y con toda comodidad, gozando de un buen servicio de cafetería y bar.

Cuenta con museo Textil











Es el único museo especializado de Arequipa donde se presentan la historia y evolución del Perú pre-colombino, expresado en sus tejidos que alcanzaron calidad creativa y estilización iconográfica. Aquí se pueden apreciar textiles recolectados de los valles arequipeños de Ocoña, Camaná, Siguas, Quilca y Vítor, pertenecientes a dos grandes culturas: Nazca y Wari.

CECOTUR, empresa privada, junto con el INC y el apoyo académico de la Universidad de San Pablo; han hecho posible la restauración y exhibición de estas piezas.

EL Patio del Ekeko le ofrece a Ud. este singular museo donde podrá compartir la cultura e historia peruana con el resto del mundo.

*Tambien tiene una sala audiovisual*










Moderna y cómoda sala de audiovisuales, donde podrá apreciar videos de diferentes regiones del Perú; un video especial del departamento de Arequipa, con tomas aéreas de la ciudad, Valle del Colca y los majestuosos volcanes que rodean la ciudad blanca de Arequipa.

Con ésta muestra Ud. puede tener una idea clara de las costumbres, tradiciones y arquitectura de la ciudad de Arequipa.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

haber espero que este theard completamente nuevo para varios y que conoscan este Centro turistico comercial de arequipa (con lo que me costo encontrar esa pagina) jiji


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaja...si lo conozco, lo he visitado varias veces...en verdad mas que un centro comercial es un centro turistico. Aqui antes se encontraba la tienda por departamentos La Uruguaya, la cual cerró cuando se inaguró Saga Falabella en Cayma. Sus dueños, al no poder competir con Saga, cambiaron de rubro e instalaron este novedoso centro cultural y turistico, completo con una sala audiovisual donde se presentan filmes turisticos. Me pareció chevere.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este thread esta bueno, no conocia este local, podria ir en el foro general de ciudades.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

que bueno!! no conocía este lugar..gracias Liquid!
Alguien tiene fotos de las tiendas por dpto. Estilos de Arequipa. Tienen como cuatro locales en la ciudad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No vale la pena poner la foto de Estilos...al menos el del Centro es feo por afuera..una huachafada total.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

a bueno...me parece que una vez vi una foto del del centro, si no era nada especial. Que hay de los otros? esa tienda debería mejorar y así competir con Saga y Ripley. Yo escuché que a pesar de la entrada de Saga a Arequipa, Estilos no solo mantuvo pero tb subió sus ventas! y ahora espera la entrada de ripley y la construcción de un segundo saga en el nuevo CC. De todas formas J Block tu que has ido..que tal es por adentro??


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

sebvill said:


> que bueno!! no conocía este lugar..gracias Liquid!
> Alguien tiene fotos de las tiendas por dpto. Estilos de Arequipa. Tienen como cuatro locales en la ciudad.


estube buscando fotos de ese local pero encontre una pero no se puede poner creo que la imagen es muy chica el interior parece chico pero agradable y moderno NO se ve el exterior a si que ni idea como sea pero esta bien para ser una tienda de ropas... Es arequipeña???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Llegó Brunito a salvar el día...

Una foto mia del Patio del Ekeko...un edificio interesante con tendencia Art Deco. Me gusta.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe, se colo una cabeza.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oe, se colo una cabeza.


Sip...mi primo... :sleepy: En fin, es la unica que tengo hasta Enero...si tienes una mejor ponla!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Nop, no tengo.

Bueno el edificio esta bueno, aunque creo le faltan algunas ventanitas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es que no tiene ventanas porque el edificio antes era una tienda por departamentos, asi como Ripley (la mayoria no tiene ventanas)...pero en la parte superior (en el ultimo piso) tiene como una terraza chevere.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me parece un lugar bacán, bien cuidado y de ayuda al turismo
Perfecto!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A yaaa, bueno las fotos del interior que puso Liquid hacen notar que el local es bonito.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Llegó Brunito a salvar el día...
> 
> Una foto mia del Patio del Ekeko...un edificio interesante con tendencia Art Deco. Me gusta.


se ve simpatico x fuera pero mucho mas interesante se ve el interior se ve mas elegante


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esta buenazo el thread y excelente la colaboraciòn de J


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> estube buscando fotos de ese local pero encontre una pero no se puede poner creo que la imagen es muy chica el interior parece chico pero agradable y moderno NO se ve el exterior a si que ni idea como sea pero esta bien para ser una tienda de ropas... Es arequipeña???


si.
Los dueños deberían aprovechar que tienen una tienda consolidada y modernizarse (al estilo Saga y Ripley) y luego expandirse por el país, si mantiene una standard de calidad, limpieza y variedad seguro que le va muy bien, con toda la honda esa que hay entre los consumidores por comprar lo que es "made in Peru" jajaja.
Además podría ser nuestro caballo de batalla contra las chilenas e incluso Estilos podría luego expandirse en Chile.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> si.
> Los dueños deberían aprovechar que tienen una tienda consolidada y modernizarse (al estilo Saga y Ripley) y luego expandirse por el país, si mantiene una standard de calidad, limpieza y variedad seguro que le va muy bien, con toda la honda esa que hay entre los consumidores por comprar lo que es "made in Peru" jajaja.
> Además podría ser nuestro caballo de batalla contra las chilenas e incluso Estilos podría luego expandirse en Chile.


Jajajaja...todo es taaan facil para los chibolos...quien como ellos...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta chevere esa foto, buena colaboracion causita kay:


----------

